# Copier un disque dur Windows sur un disque dur Mac



## Jeinhyldr (1 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour. 

Je me permets d'ouvrir ce sujet, n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse à ma question malgré mes recherches.

J'ai installé il y a plusieurs mois une partition BootCamp sur le disque dur de mon MacBook Pro 13 pouces mi-2012 afin de pouvoir jouer à un jeu que je dispose mais qui n'est compatible qu'avec Windows. Ayant utilisé une licence pas très légale, j'ai préféré au bout d'un moment désinstaller cette partition. Je recommence cependant à avoir très envie de jouer à ce jeu, mais je ne dispose pas d'une licence Windows. Celle-ci étant vendue à 145 €, j'ai cherché d'autres solutions, notamment en démontant le disque dur de mon ancien PC Acer pour le brancher en externe et l'utiliser. Au démarrage, mon ordinateur m'affiche l'écran bleu puis redémarre ou reste bloqué ; j'imagine que les choses ne sont pas aussi simples que de brancher un disque dur en externe pour pouvoir l'utiliser... 

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il est techniquement possible de filouter en copiant le contenu du disque dur de mon PC sur mon Mac afin de profiter de sa licence Windows, sans avoir à acheter une autre licence Windows ?

Je vous joins quelques captures d'écran contenant des informations sur le disque dur de mon PC Acer, si elles peuvent être utiles.






Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2019)

Jeinhyldr a dit:


> J'aimerais donc savoir s'il est techniquement possible de filouter en copiant le contenu du disque dur de mon PC sur mon Mac afin de profiter de sa licence Windows, sans avoir à acheter une autre licence Windows ?


Non ! Continue à rêver, ça ne te coûte rien. Mais il faut absolument éviter de mentionner le moindre détournement dans les forums, tout ce qui entrera dans l'illégalité sera verrouillé.

Un petit conseil, tu fais la lecture complète de ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...qui est pourtant épinglé en tête de cette section, pour te rendre compte que tout ce que tu tenteras sera voué à un échec total.


----------



## Jeinhyldr (1 Septembre 2019)

> Mais il faut absolument éviter de mentionner le moindre détournement dans les forums, tout ce qui entrera dans l'illégalité sera verrouillé.


Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé mais je ne demandais pas de techniques de contournement illégales, je cherchais à savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser mon disque dur qui a Windows installé (que j'ai donc payé) comme pourrait l'être une partition BootCamp, en gros si je pouvais faire de mon Mac un 2 en 1.

Merci pour ta réponse, au moins je suis fixé.


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2019)

Jeinhyldr a dit:


> Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé mais je ne demandais pas de techniques de contournement illégales, je cherchais à savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser mon disque dur qui a Windows installé (que j'ai donc payé) comme pourrait l'être une partition BootCamp, en gros si je pouvais faire de mon Mac un 2 en 1.


Non et relis bien le message que je te cite et que j'ai rédigé. Il faut bien comprendre que c'est macOS au démarrage qui doit gérer le boot de démarrage du disque dur interne du Mac utilisé et de la partition Windows. Si c'était aussi simple, ça se saurait et Assistant Boot Camp n'aurait pas lieu d'exister.


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2019)

Pour info, lire la fin de la réponse #118.


----------

